# Makita now shipping mitre saw stand



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

At last makita are shipping the mitre saw stand in the US.

http://www.amazon.com/Makita-195083...ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1258677476&sr=8-4


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

I like the track rac, easy to move, has wheels, very sturdy!!:thumbsup:
although that stand from makita looks sturdy,it looks like you need to dedicate a saw for it! i have three different saw i use! 

one DW 716 (non sliding) for decks and general framing and production trim,tall base and crown)!

this makita for cab installs hardwoods and fine finish trim( This LS1016 saw is very smoooth and percise i dedicated it for only top notch paying customer jobs:laughing

and alittle hitachi 10" for small shoe,basic installs,few casings,Etc.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> I like the track rac, easy to move, has wheels, very sturdy!!:thumbsup:


 
You know you need the makita stand for the new saw you got :thumbsup:


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

Nah i like the track rac! and believe me i tried them all!:whistling

if this one opens like the table saw stand, Then it will be a good seller though!

The table saw stand rises easier than the bosch, and it has stops at 36,34,32 so you can use different hieght out feed table, like the plastic tables ,Mft tables,Etc:thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I like the way the stand can be used as a trolly also. Just another way to get rid of something from the trailer. Looks solid but like you saw it looks like a one saw dedicated stand. Would be fine for me as i only use the one makita sliding compound but for people with more than one saw looks like hassle to change.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

and most of the time i bring my saw on top of a deck or in a new/old house for installs so for me its a no go,

I used to have a older delta stand like this,never took it out much,Thank fully for craigslist i sold all that stuff,and the dewalt stand sold on craigs lasted 3mnths and the supports wore out!

this makita stand looks better than the new ridgids,or deltas!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the old delta too,very stable but heavy with the saw mounted


----------



## Eckwitte (May 18, 2009)

I want that saw so bad...even if i could just see it in person and try it out


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

that reminds me of the old rigid stand (which is sitting in my garage doing nothing) real sturdy but prolly heavy


----------



## MarcD (Sep 18, 2009)

I like my stablemate wish it had wheels though, That is one fricken huge stand. there is tons of room for setting stuff i guess.


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

Saw the stand at a roadshow and it is not as heavy as I thought it would be. Has the extension feeder rollers that I really liked. It folds up really easily similar to a gravity stand on a table saw. The only thing I wish it had was a longer extension available.


----------

